# JAKARTA | Mori Building | 266m | 59 fl | T/O



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ng-Launches-Construction-Office-Tower-Central

Location: Jakarta, Indonesia
Site Area: 8,484 square meters
GFA: Appx. 190,000 square meters
Height: Appx. 266 meters; 59 stories and four basement floors
Uses: Offices, restaurants and cafes, and parking
Structure: 

Mixed structure of steel-reinforced concrete (SRC) and steel
Project Architect: Mori Building Co., Ltd.
Design Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)
Design-build Contractor: Shimizu Corporation and Bangun Cipta Kontraktor
Construction End: 2021 

Screenshot_SmartSelect_2017-08-14-20-57-49 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170811_152131 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170731_103156 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170731_215411 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Another 250++ m project at Jakarta.... glad to see semanggi area growing kay:


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

fantastic design


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

This building will be taller than Wisma BNI46 265m and Astra Tower 262m


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

more renderings


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170821_084012 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## avae933 (Oct 25, 2016)

^^ yuhu.. biar gk ada celah lagi.. makin bejejer di koridor sudirman..


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =====

IMG-20170823-WA0043 by faris faris, on Flickr

IMG-20170823-WA0045 by faris faris, on Flickr

IMG-20170823-WA0046 by faris faris, on Flickr

*photo by wicak


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ===========

IMG-20170823-WA0047 by faris faris, on Flickr

IMG-20170823-WA0048 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170828_151728 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170904_150348 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170911_115600 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170910_123555 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170912_095012 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

SmartSelectImage_2017-09-20-07-35-22 by faris faris, on Flickr

SmartSelectImage_2017-09-20-07-35-48 by faris faris, on Flickr

SmartSelectImage_2017-09-20-07-36-20 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20170926_102755 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170926_102746 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ there are at least 2 projects that already on prep stage in that area, and soon following those 2 are 88 floors BRI Tower also will rising


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

20171002_164528 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170930_133210 by faris faris, on Flickr

20170930_133202 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

the official name of this building is Jakarta Office Tower :cheers:


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =====

20171009_093946 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_093959 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ======

20171009_094011 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_094018 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171009_094026 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 ==========

20171017_100918 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_100927 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_100934 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =========

20171017_100943 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_100951 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171017_100959 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =========

20171023_101102 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_101107 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =========

20171023_101117 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_101122 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 3 ========

20171023_101128 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_101133 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171023_142131 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =======

20171030_093949 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_093943 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_093937 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 =======

20171030_093927 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_093917 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171030_093909 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

Screenshot_20171223-112155 by faris faris, on Flickr

20171221_062409 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 1 =======

20180130_101426 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180130_101430 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180130_101436 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

chapter 2 ========

20180130_101441 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180130_101503 by faris faris, on Flickr

20180206_095908 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

picts by Wicak


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update

Jakarta office tower by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Jakarta office tower by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Jakarta office tower by alfa yustikano, on Flickr



pictures by VRS


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

new TC

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20181104_132421 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181023_082520 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

VRS said:


> 20181205_122058 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181205_122102 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Just_in_Key (Aug 3, 2014)

Update
photo taken 10-1-2019



IMG_4138 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr



IMG_4139 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr



IMG_4140 by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Posted by Toto Boerham


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bu8bQI5BGUR/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



dis dis said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

https://www.instagram.com/bluemooncm78/?hl=id


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

source https://www.instagram.com/p/BxJeji8BCo-/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBy_pHlIhdHh/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

puict by VRS


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

source https://www.instagram.com/p/B0QVY8zhUcZ/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



twenty-first-floor said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Just_in_Key (Aug 3, 2014)

Photo taken on August 26, 2019


Mori Building by Justin Kelvianto, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB1pvzG9hTOt/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B1pvzG9hTOt/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB2EHu6mBKI-/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDiwIp9p1cA/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

9 more floors to go...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CELE1AvnsUv/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## Braillard (Jul 31, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## flowercity (May 8, 2017)

baru 50 lantai aja udah tinggi ya keren ini


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Update











__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ-eK0TJ7ph/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLQi7XOHYca/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Update


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

looks topped out?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Gelora Bung Karno Stadium by Abi Dade on 500px.com


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Fully cladded and already topped off


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Excellent cladding


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Super blood moon 





















__
http://instagr.am/p/CPXtwQ-sYy4/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

adakah update terbaru? katanya kantor saat ini masih kosong?


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Latest update











__
http://instagr.am/p/Cg-z7oKPI9j/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

It is completed with official name Jakarta Mori Tower











__
http://instagr.am/p/CjfhQFhrt7M/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Update


















__
http://instagr.am/p/Clqak8KPD45/


----------

